# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  πρεκταση wifi

## marinatos

γεια σας , και υγεία σας. Παρακαλώ με κάποιο τρόπο, έχω έρθει απο εξωτερικό ο γείτονας μου παρέχει wifi -χαρά του- και τον ευχαριστώ ,αλλά το σήμα ασθενές. Πως μπορώ να ενισχύσω το ρούτερ του ώστε να βγεί το wifi σήμα στην αυλή του και μέτα εγώ απέναντι να συνδεθώ ασύρματα κινητό.
  το κεντρικό ρούτερ του δεν μεταφέρετε πιο μακριά   ..   θύρα ethernet δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη ,απόσταση που θέλω να προεκτείνω το σήμα 10 μέτρα 
και μετά πιστεύω θα είμαι οκ εγώ απο απέναντι που βρίσκομε ακόμη 25 μέτρα. σας ευχαριστώ.! :Thinking:

----------


## sweet dreams

Το πρόβλημα της θύρας λύνεται με ένα Switch.
To σωστό είναι να βάλει μια εξωτερική κεραία (το Link είναι για να πάρεις μια ιδέα τι εννοώ) ακριβώς απέναντι από σένα, με repeater θα πρέπει να κάνεις δοκιμή αν ενισχύεται ικανοποιητικά το σήμα.

----------

